# Behind the Greens: Winged Foot Golf Club



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Did any body watch this? Just premiered on YouTube, produced by Fore Play Golf / Barstool Sports.

It is an AWESOME look into the behind the scenes work that takes place to prepare a US Open Golf Course. I'm jealous of these guys and all their toys, but man do they work hard!

https://youtu.be/chu9VWzytbg


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Awesome video. I loved when he started to talk about clipping yields and 50F soil temps. It is a very tough and demanding job with 90hr a week.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Watching Stephen enjoying that cigar and the lateral moving roller were my two favorite things. That and I'm pretty sure I saw a Penn State sweatshirt in there.


----------



## SugarLand Bermuda (Sep 27, 2019)

I just watched this. Awesome video. The intro gave me goosebumps lol.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

pennstater2005 said:


> the lateral moving roller


Was that what the guy was riding side to side.with the lights on it? What's the benefit of mowing sideways?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is not a mower. It is a greens roller. It is flat rolls that are used to get the greens more flat and compacted. The ball will roll better (faster).


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

They just put out a new video last night on restoring a green that blew my mind. Amazing the tech they have for these greens. I'd like to have that underground vacuum system for my backyard!

https://youtu.be/YlDk5lpwH0U


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

synergy0852 said:


> They just put out a new video last night on restoring a green that blew my mind. Amazing the tech they have for these greens. I'd like to have that underground vacuum system for my backyard!


I watched the first video the night you posted it, and it was an awesome video! Made me want to go be a greenskeeper!

In this newer video, the process that they described for reconstructing the greens in this one was pretty incredible, even though the video wasn't as glitzy, being more of a walk-through of still photos. Never would have guessed that the elevations of the green climb up over time near the sand traps due to "sand splash" onto the green, but it makes perfect sense.

Thanks so much for sharing the links to the videos!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

That 5" HOC rough has my drives written all over it.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Awesome video. I think for most lawn care nuts that type of job or head grounds crew for an MLB or NFL stadium is a dream lol Amazing to see how much detail they put into it. Unreal they have employee housing on site and stuff like that.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

g-man said:


> It is not a mower. It is a greens roller. It is flat rolls that are used to get the greens more flat and compacted. The ball will roll better (faster).


I think they are golf's equivalent to the Zamboni. Not because of what they do, but because they are so interesting to watch.


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

Just stumbled across this on YouTube as well. Had to make sure it was posted on TLF. Such an awesome video.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Watching Stephen enjoying that cigar and the lateral moving roller were my two favorite things. That and I'm pretty sure I saw a Penn State sweatshirt in there.


Of course! a top 20 track Is going to pull interns and assistants from the top turf school in the world!


----------

